# interface tsx17-pc



## miguelillo (Dic 6, 2009)

tengo un automata tsx17-20 desde hace años y me interesaría ponerlo en marcha. No poseo la interface pero si en soft y un esquema que me han cedido en un foro. Mi pregunta es: Quiero hacer un convertidor rs232/485 para este esquema de conexion.He visto alguno por el foro pero no se.



gracias


----------

